# Fenix TK35 Ultimate Edition 2018



## run4jc (Nov 26, 2017)

I confess that after almost 9 years of using, obsessing over, and writing reviews of “high-end” flashlights I’ve become somewhat jaded. Gone are the days when Surefire and Streamlight dominated the flashlight market. Now we have boutique manufacturers making titanium, brass, copper and exotic metal beauties…we have an onslaught of original and copycat designs from Asian manufacturers…and it seems that regardless of the lumen level of the day, someone always comes out with another ‘flame thrower’ boasting of lumen levels rivaling the output of the sun (just kidding.)

Anyone in this forum already knows that Fenix is not a new kid on the block. Arguably Fenix is one of the original Asian light companies, and rather than trotting out the “flashlight de jour” based on another generic Chinese design, Fenix comes up with their own (mostly) original designs. So when Fenix offered an open opportunity to be a global reviewer of their TK35 2018 Ultimate Edition, my interest was piqued and I applied to be a reviewer. I was fortunate enough to be chosen and a “Global Review” sample came my way from the factory.









The light arrived in Fenix now-familiar orange and gray box. Included with the light is a nylon holster, micro-USB charging cable and the owner’s manual. Fenix also supplied 2 of their ARB-L18-3500mAh 18650 cells.













The light has a design that is familiar to most Fenix devotees…a flat body couple to a round head via smooth thread.





Inside the flat body is a battery carrier that holds the 2 18650 cells side-by-side. Also on the carrier is a micro-USB receptacle that allows the user to utilize the carrier as a charger. I tried the charger once and it did fine, although I prefer to use one of my better (faster) chargers.





\


Fenix states:

• Max 3200 lumens
• Cree XHP70 LED with Orange Peel Reflector
• Innovative multi-mode switching structure
• Micro-USB rechargeable battery holder
• Boot-up battery level indication
• Momentary on Strobe

The light has levels plus strobe and SOS. Output for each level (in outdoor mode):

Turbo – 3200 and 2000 lumens
High – 1000 lumens
Medium – 350 lumens
Low – 100 lumens
Eco – 20 lumens
Strobe – 3200 lumens
SOS – 100 lumens

The light utilizes an XHP70 emitter - the photo below shows the 4 die emitter. The odd reflection is another flashlight I used to illuminate the orange peel reflector.





Operation is via 2 switches on the tail of the light. The "mode" switch is multi-functional - you rotate from "lockout", to "Outdoor", to "Tactical". You also depress this button to cycle through the modes when in outdoor, or activate strobe or beacon in tactical or outdoor mode. The other button, a more traditional click switch, provides either momentary on/off or lock on.









The following is a video walk through of the features. As indicated in the video, I have really come to appreciate this interface. Easy to learn, intuitive and useful.



I measured the output of the light on the highest setting with the 2 freshly charged Fenix cells and my sphere indicated 3056 lumens at turn on. Not quite as high as Fenix’ claim, but most manufacturers quote LED lumen and I measure out the front. Regardless, very impressive. Most forget in this never-ending quest for output, that the human eye needs approximately TWICE the output to easily notice the difference.

On “turbo” you can see the difference.

The following photos are “beam shots” taken at night. I used my Canon EOS 40D with a Sigma 18-50mm 1:2.84.5 lens. Shutter is locked at 1/4 second…ISO at 1600 equivalent…color temp set manually to 5000k (except for the daylight shot). The first shot is the daylight shot of the storage building that is my ‘target.’ It was a slightly overcast day.





First up is the venerable old Surefire G2 Nitrolon. This is an old-style incandescent that puts out around 60 lumens.





Fenix on eco:





Low:





Medium:





High:





Turbo 1 (Tactical):





Turbo 2:





This thing is insane on the highest level. Yes, there are MANY lights out there claiming 3000+ lumens output, and I’m not stating that this one is better than all the competitors. It’s just that, for my eyes, the beam quality, tint and output of this light are VERY useful for one who might need a handheld search light. In addition, the ease of switching from any level to the 2000 lumen output by simply moving the mode switch guarantees quick, bright light without a lot of fiddling.

Stated run times range from 152 hours on eco to 1 hour and 30 minutes on the highest level. I did not test the run times, but based on the level of discharge after some of my real world use, it seems reasonable to expect 2 quality 3500mAh batteries to run close to that amount of time.

Verdict? This is an awesome light. I favor lights that I can pocket carry, but this is a great light to have in your stable if you need a powerful search light/tactical light.

The light isn't for sale just yet, but reportedly the retail will be $179.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 26, 2017)

Moving to Reviews...


----------



## Newlumen (Nov 26, 2017)

I was just looking at this tk35 light.. thanks for the review and photos for the 2018 version.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 28, 2017)

I wish they made one with the XHP35 5000K 80+ CRI (there is such emitter) driven up to around 1500-2000 lumens. Perfect flashlight.


----------



## run4jc (Nov 29, 2017)

phantom23 said:


> I wish they made one with the XHP35 5000K 80+ CRI (there is such emitter) driven up to around 1500-2000 lumens. Perfect flashlight.



I think they are open to suggestion. I asked if they could use an XPL HI at 4000k....my contact said she would share with engineering. And I know they are watching this thread. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 29, 2017)

I think CRI is more important than color temperature. I have one neutral light (Nitecore MH20) and it has very low CRI, instead of making colors pop it makes everything turn yellow. I think 5000K is a perfect color temperature (looks like sunlight), higher CRI does the job, D4 is the second highest efficiency bin, XHP35 HD should provide great versatile beam without going to extremes. And that's why it would fit TK35 perfectly, it's a well rounded flashlight which is very good in every category.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 29, 2017)

phantom23 said:


> I wish they made one with the XHP35 5000K 80+ CRI (there is such emitter) driven up to around 1500-2000 lumens. Perfect flashlight.




TK35 UE MT-G2 was close. 1800lm, nice creamy white tint as other MT-G2s. I contemplated one for a long time but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 30, 2017)

markr6 said:


> TK35 UE MT-G2 was close. 1800lm, nice creamy white tint as other MT-G2s. I contemplated one for a long time but never pulled the trigger.



Yes it has a very nice neutral white tint. And PD40 MT-G2 is pretty similar. I like them both and would not like to replace them with the cool white successors.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 30, 2017)

markr6 said:


> TK35 UE MT-G2 was close. 1800lm, nice creamy white tint as other MT-G2s. I contemplated one for a long time but never pulled the trigger.


But it also was extremely floody. MT-G2 is a massive emitter so it needs a large reflector to focus.


----------



## tom- (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you for the review, any chance you might be able to post a few pics in a more open area?

This just might be the single most useful light on the planet, for most of us that is.


----------



## dazzleaj (Dec 6, 2017)

I have a TK35 Ultimte Edition from past years (1800lm I think) that is my go to light for most heavy use. I am renovating a house now and it is in the thick of it. Under the house and in the dirt of 40 year old demolition (mice and other animal droppings, old fiberglass etc) it is quite at home. Wash the crud off of it, charge batteries and away we go. Plenty of light and good for hours.

I saw the testing offer and hoped that this would get a couple good reviews like this one. I think I might get one as the turbo on the one I have is just a bit weak for seeing details from one end of the crawl space to the other. This rancher is 53 feet end to end and at 4 feet high is a small target for such a wide beam. 

The light fits well in the folding ruler pocket on a set of coveralls also, at least on mine anyways.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## proceed5 (Dec 15, 2017)

Thank you run4jc for the nice review :thumbsup:.

Looks like a nice light to have. The beam looked nice from your review.


----------



## Newlumen (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks for the review.. fenix shipped out my tk35ue, 2018 edition.. can you confirm if unprotected flat top will fit in this light. Thanks..


----------



## Loverofthelight (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks very much for the review! If more pics, the better.
Seems with changes on the switch setting.


----------



## dazzleaj (Dec 23, 2017)

(Second try)

Got mine yesterday. Put a pair of protected Nitecore 3400mAh cells (NL189) in it, a mated pair of course, and took it outside for a spin. Couldn't get it to go into the Outdoor mode. All I got was the tactical. I had watched the video thoughtfully supplied by run4jc but couldn't really hear him on my laptop so I thought "I've got over 100 flashlights, how hard can it be?”

Well.... came back in and re-read the instructions and still didn't figure it out! Thought it might be defective; but this is a Fenix and Fenix just doesn't have a reputation of sending out junk.

"Hmmmm then I wonder if"... and for reasons I may never figure out, I pressed the selector wheel as if it were a button! Yup, it is also a button! Once I realized that, I also realized that Fenix had made it to work like my other TK35 Ultimate Edition except the large button is also a dial! Seems obvious now that I know but except for on a car stereo I have never seen a button knob and they are only on off! 

Went back outside and was impressed! Good mode separation and the 3200 turbo is Really bright! I think it is a good balance between a flood and a thrower. I have other lights in this output range but they are all large reflectors or multi LEDs and I really don't find them convenient to use or carry. The body on this seemed to be a bit thicker than my other TK35 Ultimate Edition which didn’t really thrill me. I had them both together today under the house today and found that the ribs on the 2018 “handle” are bigger making it feel bigger. A much more secure grip with work gloves on.

It definitely lights the whole crawl space up! No problem seeing anything under this house. The whiter light is a help in this but that is a matter of individual taste. I came out from under the house in the darkness and the killer turbo lit up 4 half acre back yards with gusto!

Interesting tidbit, the battery level indicator LED you see comes from the battery carriage on the inside! There is a little "window" in the center of the button knob (Functional switch).

Flat tops definitely won't work unless you add one of those little magnets to the top of the battery. Wouldn't recommend it on this high a draw though. Perhaps someone has done a bit of testing and can weigh in on this. 

All in all I would buy this one again based upon an exhaustive in-depth totally complete 10 minutes of testing in the back yard and a day under the house!!


----------



## run4jc (Dec 24, 2017)

Newlumen said:


> Thanks for the review.. fenix shipped out my tk35ue, 2018 edition.. can you confirm if unprotected flat top will fit in this light. Thanks..



I apologize - haven't tried anything other than the cells that were supplied. Thankfully, dazzleaj in his excellent review of his light mentions that they do not without a magnet spacer.


----------



## Newlumen (Dec 25, 2017)

I got my fenix tk35ue on December, 20. I like this light and finest quality.. I can able to use flat top solder top, or unprotected button top, although fenix advised you to use protected. I got experience with the 18650, and have 90 modified lights..


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jan 5, 2018)

I like the form of this light but prefer throw. Any chance they'll make a XHP35 HI version of this light?


----------



## Jiri (Jan 21, 2018)

Basically, what we have here is a Fenix version of the NiteCore P36 (from 2016?) concept, but with a new LED and quality of Fenix brand. As you can see it as well with the new Fenix UC52, which is basically recharging version of the NiteCore EC4S (from 2016). I've not seen Fenix to "steal" concepts from other brands and I don't know how to feel about it.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jan 21, 2018)

Jiri said:


> Basically, what we have here is a Fenix version of the NiteCore P36 (from 2016?) concept, but with a new LED and quality of Fenix brand. As you can see it as well with the new Fenix UC52, which is basically recharging version of the NiteCore EC4S (from 2016). I've not seen Fenix to "steal" concepts from other brands and I don't know how to feel about it.



Fenix has been making this light for almost 10 years. This is just the 2018 edition. They didn't steal any ideas from nitecore. Maybe vice versa.


----------



## Jiri (Jan 22, 2018)

noboneshotdog said:


> Fenix has been making this light for almost 10 years. This is just the 2018 edition. They didn't steal any ideas from nitecore. Maybe vice versa.



I am not talking about the light itself, but the concept of the dual tail switch with rotary mode switch. They are definitely inspired by NiteCore P36. Off course, they put a lot more thought in to that TK35 2018.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jan 22, 2018)

Jiri said:


> I am not talking about the light itself, but the concept of the dual tail switch with rotary mode switch. They are definitely inspired by NiteCore P36. Off course, they put a lot more thought in to that TK35 2018.


----------



## 18650 (Jan 23, 2018)

phantom23 said:


> I think CRI is more important than color temperature. I have one neutral light (Nitecore MH20) and it has very low CRI, instead of making colors pop it makes everything turn yellow. I think 5000K is a perfect color temperature (looks like sunlight), higher CRI does the job, D4 is the second highest efficiency bin, XHP35 HD should provide great versatile beam without going to extremes. And that's why it would fit TK35 perfectly, it's a well rounded flashlight which is very good in every category.


 I've been a collector for almost 10 years and the MT-G2 version of the TK35 is still my favorite light in my collection even if some people sneer at its low CRI.


----------



## colight (Jan 24, 2018)

Whichever way you look at it, I still think this new version is a must-have (for me anyway!). 

:devil:


----------



## HouseBuilder328 (Feb 25, 2018)

Amazing review! Thank you so much for this and pics. I have a Fenix PD35 and was wondering exactly how the TK35 fits into my needs. Definitely helps with pictures. I'm also tired of these custom flashlight and companies coming out with exotic metals and ridiculous lumen numbers but they fail to impress. This one seems to perform accordingly.


----------



## colight (Feb 25, 2018)

I can understand the need for the flattish shape of this flashlight's handle, but if any of you guys have had this kind of light for some time, can you give me an indication on the comfort level of this shape if used continuously over a period of time compared with the traditional round shape?


----------



## texas cop (Feb 26, 2018)

colight said:


> I can understand the need for the flattish shape of this flashlight's handle, but if any of you guys have had this kind of light for some time, can you give me an indication on the comfort level of this shape if used continuously over a period of time compared with the traditional round shape?



I've used the earlier version for a few years. Handle grips well, it's rounded so no edges pressing into your grip. The flaring at the head and tail keeps the light in your hand.


----------



## colight (Feb 26, 2018)

texas cop said:


> I've used the earlier version for a few years. Handle grips well, it's rounded so no edges pressing into your grip. The flaring at the head and tail keeps the light in your hand.



This makes perfect sense, thanks @texas cop.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 8, 2018)

Has anyone got side-by-side beam shots of this light and the tk35UE MT-G2? The beam shots here and in the few other places that i can find them look like the color temp is too cool for a good outdoor light. Has anyone that owns the MT-G2 bought this one and can comment on the color temp and CRI of this version in comparison?


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 21, 2018)

StandardBattery said:


> Has anyone got side-by-side beam shots of this light and the tk35UE MT-G2? The beam shots here and in the few other places that i can find them look like the color temp is too cool for a good outdoor light. Has anyone that owns the MT-G2 bought this one and can comment on the color temp and CRI of this version in comparison?


I ended up buying the 2018 version, because of the new UI and I just generally like this model and wanted to test it against two earlier revisions. Waiting for the dark.


----------

